# the solo piano since 1945



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The notes to one of my recent purchases, Hamelin's recording of Rzewski's _The People United_, points out that few late 20th century composers are known for their works for the solo piano. The notes mention Boulez, Carter, Crumb, and of course Rzewski, and I add Ligeti to their list (for, especially, his etudes). And to me, though many of you will of course not agree, Keith Jarrett counts. But that's about it.

Who else is there?


----------



## mensch (Mar 5, 2012)

Ligeti should indeed be mentioned, especially for his etude cycle. I like Terry Riley's "The Harp of New Albion" for just intoned piano, although it might not be deemed essential piano literature by some. The same goes for Charlemagne Palestine who is mostly focussed on keyboard instruments. His hypnotic piece "Strumming Music" is very interesting, over the course of the performance the piano goes slightly out of tune creating all kinds of sound textures.

The relatively unknown Australian composer Carl Vine has written some large works for piano. His first piano sonata is quite good.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

mensch said:


> *Ligeti* should indeed be mentioned, especially for his etude cycle.


Now I've missed ComposerOfAvantGarde


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

science said:


> Who else is there?


Karlheinz Stockhausen wrote _Klavierstücke _I-XIV ("Piano pieces", ie, sonatas) for solo piano, many of which, in addition to being fine works, were highly influential.

(_Klavierstücke _XV-XIX are for synthesisers, usually accompanied by electronic music on "tape". 
He died before he could write the projected _Klavierstücke _XX-XXI.
_Klavierstücke _XII-XIX are embedded within, or are derived from, whichever way you want to look at it, _Licht_.)

There are also _Mantra _for two ring-modulated pianos, and the very long, late piece _Natural durations _which is part of _Klang_.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

... then there's Jean Barraqué's _Sonate_


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

... and Harold Truscott, to the extent that he is known for anything at all (or by anyone at all!), is known for his piano music, including 21 sonatas (17 after 1945, the last 1982).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Nicolas Hodges has made several recordings of modern/avant garde piano music. If you haven't heard of him, it is probably because avant garde piano music is his main interest.

Search on Nicolas Hodges at amazon.com for their listing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

science said:


> And to me, though many of you will of course not agree, Keith Jarrett counts. But that's about it.
> 
> Who else is there?


if Jarrett counts, then you have a lot of great solo jazz piano albums of pianists often more important than him.
Talking of minimalists, there's William Duckworth with works like "Imaginary dances" and "The Time Curve Preludes".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Galina Ustvolskaya. Not the easiest nut to crack, but I find her rewarding, if stark and harsh.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Some to add -

John Cage - Etudes Australes (1970's)
Messiaen - Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus (well, composed around 1945, so sneaking it in!), but he did other solo piano works after 1945
Barber - Piano Sonata (late 1940's)
Philip Glass - Metamorphosis I-V ; Mad Rush ; Wichita Sutra Vortex (those were from the 1980's, but he's done more solo piano things since)
Xenakis - Herma

A few Australian composers -
Graham Hair - 12 transcendental etudes on Australian poets (composed in recent years)
Carl Vine & Nigel Westlake - Piano sonatas (comp. 1990's, I think they've done about two each so far)
Richard Meale and Nigel Butterley - for those inclined to serialist-type things, HERE is a work by Meale for solo piano called Coruscations.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I remembered, the Turkish composer* Saygun's *solo piano music, on a great Naxos album. An earlier review of mine HERE.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Sid James said:


> Messiaen - Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jesus (well, composed around 1945, so sneaking it in!), but he did other solo piano works after 1945


such as ... entire volumes of Messiaen's _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_ with which, during the 1950s, Messiaen concentrated his fascination for incorporating birdsong into annotated music for solo piano.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Michael Tippett - Piano Sonatas 2-4

Dutilleux - Piano Sonata and Trois Preludes

Shostakovich - 24 Preludes & Fugues

Copland - Piano Fantasy

Thomas Ades - Darknesse Visible (based on a song by Dowland), Still Sorrowing and Traced Overhead


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Some Danish ones:
*Niels Viggo Bentzon*: a lot, including The Well-Tempered Piano in 13 x 24 pieces, and at least 25 piano sonatas etc, where the early parts of the oeuvre is the most interesting (pre-opus 150, for instance, http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2000/may00/bentzon.htm ;

*Vagn Holmboe*: Suono da Bardo. A good cycle, recorded twice by Anker Blyme. Should you be able to pick up the early fona lp, it is slightly more mysterious and atmospheric.

*Per Nørgård*, including 2 good sonatas and various pieces.

Also:

*Lubos Fiser*, Czechia: some immediately striking, effectful piano sonatas.

*George Crumb* in general, already mentioned.

*Elliott Carter*: Sonata, Nocturnes etc., already mentioned.

*Gubajdulina*: Chaconne, Sonata etc. There´s an excellent BIS recording especially, also including the piano concerto.

*Tishchenko*: Piano Sonatas, but disappointing IMO.

*Shostakovich*: 24 Preludes & Fugues

*Takemitsu* wrote a few, very attractive pieces as well.

*Wilhelm Killmayr*, Germany: Nocturnes I.M. Schumann etc.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Adams had a few piano pieces, Phrygian Gates probably being the most influential of the bunch. Muczynski wrote a few wonderful piano works including the 6 Preludes which are just so much fun to play. William Bolcom has a very extensive collection of piano works as well. Same with Ned Rorem.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Prodromides said:


> such as ... entire volumes of Messiaen's _Catalogue d'Oiseaux_ with which, during the 1950s, Messiaen concentrated his fascination for incorporating birdsong into annotated music for solo piano.


Messiaen is surely the epitome of the composer known for his piano music!


----------

